# New shelves/display



## embe (Aug 28, 2021)

Well Folks, been on the list to get the shelves installed and some the bottles unpacked.  

A member here was kind enough to send me the motivational Lucky Lager can to get things in motion...give it some friends so to speak.  

Here you go, hope the pics turn out OK


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 28, 2021)

Most excellent.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Sep 6, 2021)

I love this! Out of the way- but my cats would also love this, like they took over my suitcase shelves 14’ up-( I guess they pay the mortgage? They only let me stay here!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.R. Collector (Sep 6, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I love this! Out of the way- but my cats would also love this, like they took over my suitcase shelves 14’ up-( I guess they pay the mortgage? They only let me stay here!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found cats love the high out of the way shelves, it reduces their anxiety by having this high up private space. Awesome shelving Embe!


----------



## embe (Sep 6, 2021)

Thanks for the compliments. I did have a couple bottles in the garage knocked over by red squirrels.  They seem to get into anything


----------

